# Green lines on Sharp Aquos 42"



## jalpha (Jul 7, 2013)

Model# LC-42D62U

Six years old. Lately, clear when first turned on but soon develops pixelated horizontal green lines across whole screen (see link below) that stay there whether cable on or off. I tried powering down, replugging all connections, and resetting TV to factory settings. Any suggestions or time to call for repair?

http://i44.tinypic.com/2mewtvm.jpg


----------

